# merlin cielo, frame full of water?



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i do the work on a buddies bike, a merlin cielo (gorgeous bike). weve had a rainy winter in the pac nw, but i was kinda surprised when i went to look at a creaky bb and found ~2 cups of water and slurry in the bottom bracket. where is the water coming in? he has the stock real carbon post and a fizik airone any one have any ideas on how and how to fix?

thanks


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

I had the same problem on my Works CR. Twice and mine had not been out in the rain. I drained the water off and so far this year, no problems, touch wood.However I would be interested in other people's thoughts.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had water get in my Merlin frame and am convinced it ran down the seattube.

I could stand the bike on the back wheel and the water would run out there.

Try to drain the water after any wet ride.


----------



## rslorzvt (Nov 14, 2007)

I had the same issue with a 2006 Vortex & also believe it is coming down the seat tube. My reaction was similar when servicing the bottom bracket and about 4 oz of water came out -even with the spindle. My new Archon has a hole predrilled in the bottom bracket for drainage. Some component manufacturers recommend drilling a hole for this purpose - I think it best to check after rainy weatheri do the work on a buddies bike, a merlin cielo (gorgeous bike). weve had a rainy winter in the pac nw, but i was kinda surprised when i went to look at a creaky bb and found ~2 cups of water and slurry in the bottom bracket. where is the water coming in? he has the stock real carbon post and a fizik airone any one have any ideas on how and how to fix?

thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

bump for same issue on cambridge built extralight.

any solutions? should i be concerned?


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

I have been told to take the bottom bracket out once a year and drain and clean. Could be condensation running down the seat tube when the bike is hanging up in a warm garage after use. Ti tubing has no way of letting the water out. Seems a little far fetched to me but I have been told that this is a possibility.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

socrates said:


> I have been told to take the bottom bracket out once a year and drain and clean. Could be condensation running down the seat tube when the bike is hanging up in a warm garage after use. Ti tubing has no way of letting the water out. Seems a little far fetched to me but I have been told that this is a possibility.


no way it's condensation. i am pretty sure it's water splashing up onto the bottom of the seat and down the seatpost. 

i am considering squirting some of that 'great stuff' foam into my seatpost to prevent further water leaks.

i really should pull the BB to check it out...


----------

